# Japanese paint + pain and suffering. Time to get buffing - The Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Never a dull moment @ http://www.beautechnique.co.uk HQ.

Sure, It would be great to get new car after new car or pampered supercars a plenty but life would be boring without some challenges to keep your game right and your mind sharp. This is where experience counts. Cue a Lexus which required a good overhaul. Copious levels of swirl markings a defects within the lacquered surface of the paintwork. A substantial improvement required a long term paintwork protection requested. A good and thorough deep clean of the interior was also requested and we just gave the engine compartment a quick tickle seeing as it was quite minimalist. On with the show...









































































Usual stringent wash regime and contaminant removal carried out then wheeled in the workshop for a squid over the paintwork to understand and appreciate the severity in all its magnitude. For those that don't know, Japanese paint types are notoriously soft, Thin and typically finicky to work with so remedial work was even more so challenging giving the age and paint type. A few before and after paint correction process ( Please be aware this was not full paint correction but more so a targeted high % of defect removal )...













































































































A substantially pants smart repair...









































































By now your either falling asleep or quite surprised as to how poor the paintwork condition was and the work and efforts undertaken to get the paintwork this far.

Interior had a good set to from top to toe and leather treated to a serious deep clean and protect. Carpets were also fabric guarded for further protection against staining...









































































Engine compartment albeit plain and simple looking a bit fresher...










Bit of gratuitous product placement : )










And some outdoors finale shots...





































Now looking much fresher and taken a good few years of this old bruised beast.










Brief walk around video...






Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always Scott.:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Fantastic looking car (afterwards) 

You've sure gone to town on that interior - it looks brilliant.
Nice work :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great end result.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work as ever a beautiful results from all your hard work.

John Tht.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround fella:wave::thumb:

Lovely shade of blue when in good condition!


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Naice Job !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That came up nicely, had it just been imported from Japan or is it a UK car?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

fantastic job there - great turn around.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice turnaround Scott, nice pictures as well mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Quality work as always Scott.:thumb:


Thanks mutely Rob.



James_R said:


> Fantastic looking car (afterwards)
> 
> You've sure gone to town on that interior - it looks brilliant.
> Nice work :thumb:


Cheers.



woodym3 said:


> Great end result.


Thanks.



Titanium Htail said:


> Great work as ever a beautiful results from all your hard work.
> 
> John Tht.


Always a pleasure my good man.



Summit Detailing said:


> Nice turnaround fella:wave::thumb:
> 
> Lovely shade of blue when in good condition!


Cant beet a buggered dark colour to create a fab finish when worked on correctly Chris.



alesoft73 said:


> Naice Job !


Ta.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks.



slim_boy_fat said:


> That came up nicely, had it just been imported from Japan or is it a UK car?


No, UK car. Not sure if owned from new but certainly been through some wars but now looks far more unscathed with only the odd random war wound.



Juke_Fan said:


> fantastic job there - great turn around.


Thanks.



unique detail said:


> Very nice turnaround Scott, nice pictures as well mate :thumb:


Cheers Andy.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Propa job

Nice one Scott


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking job, colour really pops out at you now.


----------

